# Molly LGD.



## TAH (Oct 30, 2017)

I saw her and her 2 siblings on FB... Me being me I showed dad (I do all animals I find needing homes or for sale), He was quick with a "don't even think about it", lol.

But after 5-7-minutes in very randomly says "go ahead and contact the owner".... Me stunned.

I contacted her and after an hour on the phone It was a go!!!!

She knew what she was doing when she crossed this litter... With mom being meramma and dad English shepherd she came out with awesome pups.... She picked the pup for us... Molly.

I brought her home and she fit right in.... But her guarding genes are showing... She has taken to calling the chickens her own.... Which I am fine with!!!

I showed her the chickens 3-days ago thru the fence and she wanted to actually be with them.... I then proceeded to take her with the hens.... She just felt right at home. YAYA!

Just a couple hours later she saw a magpie messing with "her" chickens and she chased them away with a heck of a bark. Awesome girl.

I am working with her old owner with training.... And i am beyond grateful for her and the dog she felt would be a perfect fit... And it is!!!

Molly is 12-weeks today... her owner kept all pups till they were 10-weeks old.

And she was raised with goats up until us getting her.


----------



## TAH (Oct 30, 2017)

will get pictures in a bit.


----------



## TAH (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2017)

That is awesome!!! I know how badly you wanted a dog and now you have Molly! She sure is a pretty girl. And I love how she is already guarding HER chickens! Congrats on a fine dog!


----------



## TAH (Nov 4, 2017)

Baymule said:


> That is awesome!!! I know how badly you wanted a dog and now you have Molly! She sure is a pretty girl. And I love how she is already guarding HER chickens! Congrats on a fine dog!


Thanks, bay. 

She is beyond everything we wanted.

It is really fun to watch her.


----------



## TAH (Nov 4, 2017)

We are working on leash training and basics but not much else other than spending as much time as possible with her chickens.

She has won all trust with her birds.... Other than the male turkey who is going to be butchered soon (yummy thanksgiving). 

I've learned so much from her.... The other day she was running around a tree.... Me being ready to go I told her to come- she didn't, so I called her again, and again she wouldn't so I decided to investigate.... I followed her and she found an eagle.

Lesson learned!!
​


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh that precious smoochy face!  Yup, you learned something, sometimes you have to be the listener and let your dog do the talking.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2017)

congratulations on getting miss molly.  is she a doll or what, so cute.  I happen to have maremma lgd's and an English shepherd too.  I absolutely love both breeds and will be curious to see how the mix does when she grows up.  the maremma's are great guardians for the stock and the English shepherd is such a protector of the house and poultry.  I have never had a dog as watchful of everything as the ES is.  she never misses anything new or out of place.  I love them all.  hope she grows up to be everything you want her to be.


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Oh that precious smoochy face!  Yup, you learned something, sometimes you have to be the listener and let your dog do the talking.


Oh, my, yes she is.

Yeah, something I am still getting use to.... Being use to dogs that obey first time. Lol.


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> congratulations on getting miss molly.  is she a doll or what, so cute.  I happen to have maremma lgd's and an English shepherd too.  I absolutely love both breeds and will be curious to see how the mix does when she grows up.  the maremma's are great guardians for the stock and the English shepherd is such a protector of the house and poultry.  I have never had a dog as watchful of everything as the ES is.  she never misses anything new or out of place.  I love them all.  hope she grows up to be everything you want her to be.


Thank you. 

I can see a lot of both breeds in her but the meramma is showing more and more.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2017)

Well I want a better pic! 
It looks like you posted a second one but it isn't showing up.

I am very glad you have found the right farmdog. 
I look forward to watching along to see how she grows and develops.

Always makes me smile... a good person... a good dog... and love and care in the bond between the two.


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

Molly is getting huge.... A whooping 37-pounds at 13-weeks. 

Here is ma girl. 



 

 

 
She has the cutest little smile ever!

More and more she wants to spend all her time outside with her chickens or chasing and animal she sees as a threat.... Mostly magpies.... But today she wanted to go and attack a dog that was getting her chickens. 

A chicken escaped the pen today and Molly heard yell "a dog is killing a chicken".... She ran to the door hackles up and barking crazy. Sadly I don't want her to get hurt but after I chased the dog away I let her see the chicken and investigate the area.

Thankfully the chicken didn't die..... But it was super sweet to see her go over and lay next to the bird. Love this dog. 

I need to get a video of her with the chickens.... Pure love between her and her birds.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2017)

What a good girl!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Well I want a better pic!
> It looks like you posted a second one but it isn't showing up.
> 
> I am very glad you have found the right farmdog.
> ...


Yeah, I just posted update photos from an hour ago. 

Thanks, Me too.

Ikr, my dad is always messing with me saying my dogs are my "best friends" in one way it is so true.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh my goodness. She has that puppy puppy puppy look- kind of a smart look but also that hmmmm I am a puppy look.
She sure is cute. Love the name!


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh my goodness. She has that puppy puppy puppy look- kind of a smart look but also that hmmmm I am a puppy look.
> She sure is cute. Love the name!


Yeah, she does. 

Thanks.


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

Actually SBC, I have a question..... 

When ever we are walking she will always walk about 2-feet behind me..... Boaz will follow right with me or ahead of me... I just wonder what she is doing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2017)

I'll pm you tomorrow.


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I'll pm you tomorrow.


Okay.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 13, 2017)

What an adorable girl.


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2017)

Update 2-

15-weeks in a couple days.... And 43-pounds! 

These last couple days we have been dealing with a dog that has been trying to get to the chickens.... 

Well, anyway dad says next time I see it I need to follow it home and talk to her owners and if they won't do anything then sss! She has already killed 1-chicken.

Boaz and Molly are learning to work as a team.... Molly Won't let boaz by her chickens (which I respect and does boaz) but she has learned to get him to help her chase off predators! So today the dog was back and she was outside by herself (she was laying next to the coop) when she saw the dog so she ran over to get boaz.... And off together they went teeth snarling.

Nothing will stop this girl! I am still not use to her attitude yet... Nothing bad but fearless unlike boaz.

She goes with me to feed the chickens now every single time! She loves lay down and watching over them while she eats! 

She has decided she likes choke chains.... I was walking her (her leash is chain) and her leash is hooked to her collar but funny thing is she is always walking over the leash... Well, she twisted it around her neck... But since she doesn't pull I don't mind. *I don't yank on her leash anyway*

We have decided to move the whole chicken coop to meet her needs better.... Right now the coop is right by the road and I don't feel safe with people being able to be close to the coop with her watching over them. Like today some people stopped to look at the chickens and she was worried so plans are changed to make her happy! Now to clean out that barn and get ready for them to move.


----------



## RoahT (Nov 24, 2017)

She is sooo cute! So happy for you that you found a good fit for your farm!


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 25, 2017)

Boaz and Molly sound awesome!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

English Shepherd looks with a Maremma brain!

You will REALLY like having the coop in the barn. It will still have to be predator proof. Some predators like coons, weasels and possums can get in small holes. But it will provide a windbreak so there won't be any drafts and you can have plenty of ventilation. I don't know if you can set it up like mine where they use the part that isn't their coop as an indoor run. Makes for some lucky chickens, inside without being cooped up. Mine have outside access every day all day if they like but they can choose to be inside when the weather is not to their liking.


----------



## TAH (Dec 10, 2017)

What do you do when someone ask if they can breed my dog Molly? 

We'll now you all probably want a story!. 

So some guy asks if he could breed Molly to his pit bull mix dog after she turns 10months. I am think you, I dunno what to say, no way are you breeding my dog to a mutt of any dog for that matter!

He shrugged not knowing why I was upset and walked off with a "they would have cute pups".

So now on to how she is doing! 

She decided she didn't like turkeys being with the chickens, she wanted to chase them out of the coop but I now have her tolerating them. Lol. 

I am going to move them, I just have them there while I redo some things to the pen they go into. 

She is so rambunctious she has such a hard time not wanting to play with her chickens, but she does great when I say time to calm down. 

Oh, and we lost a turkey to a eagle, yes a eagle.... But anyway the next day Molly saw it on the fence and chased it off! YAYa. 

Also she is 47pounds now.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 10, 2017)

TAH said:


> So some guy asks if he could breed Molly to his pit bull mix dog after she turns 10months.



Idiot. Yep, a straight up NO is all that is required.


----------



## TAH (Dec 10, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Idiot. Yep, a straight up NO is all that is required.


Yeah, that is the word I needed! 

Defentily!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2017)

It takes all kinds.......but you don't have to put up with them.

Molly is a beautiful dog and so smart! What a wonderful dog for you. She was made for you!


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2017)

Baymule said:


> It takes all kinds.......but you don't have to put up with them.
> 
> Molly is a beautiful dog and so smart! What a wonderful dog for you. She was made for you!


Yeah, I don't.

Thanks, she truly is.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2017)

Molly is getting huge and starting to become a big dog, 5-months yesterday! 
Yeah, it is sad, I don't have my adorable sleepy pup anymore... She is a big dog, wants to stay outside all day, Barks with that big dog bark, run all 5-acres we have, try sleeping in the barn/coop, but I am loving it. 

I now get why these dogs are so special, With the help of Lisa (owner), Molly is becoming a wonderful Dog!  

Molly is not like Boaz at all, Boaz is a loyal dog but Molly would do anything for her aniamls or me/family. I can already see it in her. 

Also, she is not a roamer, thank God, I can tell her where to stay and she will, fence or not... Which is really nice (She is safe).

I can't wait until January because we will be at the homestead 24/7. 

Molly Just chased off an eagle an hour ago. 
Since winter is here (oh, wait it is 40degree), I have all my chickens locked up most of the time and she is so sad, lol... She will go to the coop door and just bark/whine till I let her see them. 

I love her ability to judge a situation! I can totally trust her... And she knows I'll back her up.  

Teamwork. 

And what a cuddle bug she is, A big one too (51pounds)! But she is also very surious.

I need to gets more pictures... Maybe later today.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh, and she has curly hair, So pretty!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2017)

Any reason to keep the birds locked in? They won't come out if they don't want to.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Any reason to keep the birds locked in? They won't come out if they don't want to.


Yeah, My chickens will sit out in the rain for hours, and then when it is the night it freezes and so do they... But when it is sunny I do (they are out right now).


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2017)

Geez, your chickens are more stoopid than mine! They hang out in the rain in the summer but not when it has been freezing out.


----------



## TAH (Dec 28, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Geez, your chickens are more stoopid than mine! They hang out in the rain in the summer but not when it has been freezing out.


Yeah, they probably!


----------



## TAH (Dec 28, 2017)

Molly guarding her turkey that escaped. 



 
you can barely see her but the turkey is by the fence. 

Gonna get some more pictures from my mom's phone,


----------



## TAH (Dec 28, 2017)

And just because it is beautiful outside.


----------



## TAH (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 28, 2017)

Love her! I have an English Shepherd and she's a wonderful girl!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 28, 2017)

she is growing like a weed TAH.  and still the prettiest thing.  I love how she takes her job so seriously already.  I'll have to send you a pic of my English shepherd and my maremmas and you can tell me which side she takes after the most in looks.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2017)

I love Molly!  She is so pretty!


----------



## TAH (Feb 26, 2018)

Snow fun!!!

***Picture overload***

She weighs 72-pounds and almost 7-months!


----------



## TAH (Feb 26, 2018)

She is my total farm buddy! 

I recently went thru being really sick thru January and she was always by my side... Layed in bed with me for hours just making sure I was okay. Love my baby girl! 

I took her down to the beach the other day and I found my girl likes to swim... And run thru the water lapping it up, lol. Saltwater to...


----------



## TAH (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh, and she loved carrying buckets for me. ]


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2018)

All you southerners check out that second picture


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> All you southerners check out that second picture


The short sleeved shirt with snow on the ground? My blood would be crystalized ice. LOL


----------



## TAH (Jul 1, 2018)

Molly watching her goats. 

Molly is now 10months and all of the sudden has totally changed her puppy mode to no more playing around when it comes to the animals and us. 

But today 2dogs came over today and were messing around the goat pen... They didn't stay long with a Molly coming after them. 
She is out all day with them and sleeps on the porch at night. 

And of course pics! 


 

 

 

 
In this last picture Molly was not chaseing them... DS4 had scared them.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2018)

Good girl Molly! She sure has grown into a pretty dog!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2018)

She's got that "I'm sleeping on guard" thing down pat!


----------



## TAH (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> She's got that "I'm sleeping on guard" thing down pat!


Very much so.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2018)

Does "doing the position" make DD2's cat a LGC?


----------

